# new frill lizard tank



## trigs_86 (Feb 3, 2011)

this is my new lizard tank built it myself for around 200$ lizard is bout 9 months old when i find out sex i will get another one so i can breed when the times right thanks for looking


----------



## hurcorh (Feb 4, 2011)

awesome! love frillys.


----------



## Brettix (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice trigs,i have been after these guys for a while now,how do you find their appetite compared to beardies ?


----------



## itbites (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice set up & cute looking frill neck =)

I'm going to go out on a limb here & from looking, I'd say it's female


----------



## trigs_86 (Feb 5, 2011)

i had beardies for a year the frill will eat as much as you put in front of him haha

thanks whats the age when you can tell the sex i heard around a year but not sure,cheers


----------



## Deejay (Feb 11, 2011)

hey trigs how much did u buy ur frilly for if u dont mind sharing mate?


----------



## trigs_86 (Feb 12, 2011)

hey mate i paid 250 or 300 cant remember


----------



## bucket (Feb 12, 2011)

looks good


----------



## crikey (Feb 12, 2011)

love your set up mate i cant wait till one day when i get some frillies


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 13, 2011)

That is a great setup, frillies are awesome, eat you out of house and home but well worth it, I love the way they attack their food, they think its alive. Lol.


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 13, 2011)

have to love the frill necks awesome looking lizard congrats


----------



## andysnakes (Feb 13, 2011)

the only problem is your ventilation is all wrong, vents should be at the top and bottom of your enclosure for air flow


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 13, 2011)

bandy.andy said:


> the only problem is your ventilation is all wrong, vents should be at the top and bottom of your enclosure for air flow



Nothing wrong with the ventilation, there is a vent in the middle back panel and the double glass doors act as vents as well, this will provide more than enough ventilation.

I think he has done very well setting it up, nothing beats building your own enclosures!


----------



## trigs_86 (Feb 13, 2011)

there is plenty of ventilation glass is 4mm on 5 mm tracks plus the gap between



Mr.Boyd said:


> Nothing wrong with the ventilation, there is a vent in the middle back panel and the double glass doors act as vents as well, this will provide more than enough ventilation.
> 
> I think he has done very well setting it up, nothing beats building your own enclosures!


thanks alot mate


----------



## branca (Feb 21, 2011)

whats the dimensions mate?


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 21, 2011)

Was it hard to put together? considering giving it a shot as i wouldnt mind a few more tanks and dont want to fork out $$ pet shop prices, have very few tools though.


----------



## trigs_86 (Feb 21, 2011)

hey mate its 1m wide 1.3 high and 600mm deep


----------



## AaronR (Feb 27, 2011)

Where about did you get the frillie from Trigs_86 as I am in need of a female for my fella?!?!?!?


----------



## trigs_86 (Feb 28, 2011)

i got him/her of herp trader but i lost the blokes number me to i after a female to mate hard to come bye


----------



## Redtailed (Feb 28, 2011)

nice tank it seems building your own is the way to go i am building my own chicken coupe with my dad atm then we are gonna make and enclosure for the centrel netteds i am getting later on this year, good job


----------



## Virides (Feb 28, 2011)

I can see smudges on the glass panels of your enclosure, consider using our Lizard Styled Finger Grips (The Bassiana) to greatly reduce this. www.virides.com.au/Products


----------



## python_dan89 (Feb 28, 2011)

looks awesome mate


----------



## trigs_86 (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## GeneticProject (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks good mate love the height it gives the frilly. But just a quick word of advice that UVA UVB tube is
Probs not the best option in an enclosure of that nature because the reptile has to be relatively close to gain much exposure. If i can make a
Suggestion i use mercury vapor 100watt globes ozbrites which produce a high uv output and also heat so the reptile is more likely to bask in direct exposure to the UV. There a great option for tall enclosures such as yours. I swear by them and all my monitors and dragons have them.

Cheers Barf.


----------



## trigs_86 (Mar 2, 2011)

yer i kno mate that photos was when i first made it it has another one in there as well now a screw uv uvb light but thanks any way ill look into that


----------



## krusty (Mar 2, 2011)

great looking cage mate and one very nice looking frilly.


----------

